# Is there a place here suitable for discussing visual art?



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm a fan of some visual art, and it would be cool if there was a place to discuss it here. Perhaps this would be the best place? I'd guess there's probably a different forum for discussing visual art, but I'm not interested in it enough to become a member of another forum.

Artists who I enjoy include Mark Rothko, who is my favorite painter, Franz Kline, some Willem de Kooning, Philip Guston, Wassily Kandinsky, Jack Bush and most "post-painterly abstraction", etc., mostly modern abstract art. Rothko is my favorite because his paintings are abstract but not random and not lacking order, which I find to be a perfect visual analogy of Feldman's music.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The problem is, most discussion of art around here takes place in threads that question contemporary music, and often include attacks on the very kinds of art you favor.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Yeah we tend to end up very blue poles in the face here


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The best thing to do might be to start a group about it (link) choosing the "Invite only" option to give you the chance to eliminate those who revel in negative comments. Take care though with copyright issues when posting pictures of (modern) art.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I would suggest doing it in the nonclassical forum because Community is for members only and I’m sure even non-registered viewers would enjoy seeing it.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I like visual art. In fact, my idea of a perfect vacation follows the arc of adventures of Cameron, Sloane, and Ferris.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Larkenfield said:


> I would suggest doing it in the nonclassical forum because Community is for members only and I'm sure even non-registered viewers would enjoy seeing it.


This is not true by the way. Anyone can see the Community forum.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Norman Gunston said:


> Yeah we tend to end up very blue poles in the face here


Hey that is actually my favourite painting. I sat in front of it for two hours last time I was in Canberra.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I just checked out Blue Poles and I liked it more than his other stuff I've seen. The Pollock painting that stands out most to me is There Were Seven in Eight. It seems more bold and deliberate than just splattered paint (not that there's a problem with that). My favorite paintings are probably Rothko's Black in Deep Red, Number 14 (he has two different paintings with this name for some reason, I mean the one that's closer to a square), Number 61 Brown Blue Brown on Blue, and Untitled Black on Grey, in no particular order. It's just like looking at my New Clothes in a mirror!


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Many years ago I was in Vegas for a conference. The hotel I was staying in had a traveling sample of 20th century art from MOMA, NYC, on the first floor. Weird because that's where all the gambling takes place. I'm not saying that the show was under-attended. What I will say is that I had the _Dominant Curve_ by Kandinsky * all to myself* on two separate days, once for 45 minutes, and once for well over an hour. He was a very musical painter and I think his work abounds with theme and variation and thematic transformation.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> Many years ago I was in Vegas for a conference. The hotel I was staying in had a traveling sample of 20th century art from MOMA, NYC, on the first floor. Weird because that's where all the gambling takes place. I'm not saying that the show was under-attended. What I will say is that I had the _Dominant Curve_ by Kandinsky * all to myself* on two separate days, once for 45 minutes, and once for well over an hour. He was a very musical painter and I think his work abounds with theme and variation and thematic transformation.


That's awesome! I don't know much of his paintings, but I looked that one up and it's very beautiful! I like his On White II which seems like maybe his most famous piece(?) I agree that his style is very musical. It's a great example of very deliberate and organized abstract art. I've never seen my favorite artists' work in person sadly.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Room2201974 said:


> Many years ago I was in Vegas for a conference. The hotel I was staying in had a traveling sample of 20th century art from MOMA, NYC, on the first floor. Weird because that's where all the gambling takes place. I'm not saying that the show was under-attended. What I will say is that I had the _Dominant Curve_ by Kandinsky * all to myself* on two separate days, once for 45 minutes, and once for well over an hour. He was a very musical painter and I think his work abounds with theme and variation and thematic transformation.


Yes, I like Kandinsky. I'm more a music/theatre person than an art person, but enjoy the museums when I go to my favorite cities (The Met, MOMA, Boston's MFA, and the Art Institute of Chicago).


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> I've never seen my favorite artists' work in person sadly.


You must try to do so some time in your life. Paintings are always better in real time. I can't explain it, but I've never seen a four color half tone or a collection of pixels that does true justice to any art I've seen "live." This effect is heightened with painters that use color and light and shadow a lot like the Impressionists. And seeing a Jack the Dripper painting from the side to see the layers of splats is a very visceral experience.

As per my first post in this thread, I try to add art to every vacation.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Room2201974 said:


> You must try to do so some time in your life. Paintings are always better in real time. I can't explain it, but I've never seen a four color half tone or a collection of pixels that does true justice to any art I've seen "live." This effect is heightened with painters that use color and light and shadow a lot like the Impressionists. And seeing a Jack the Dripper painting from the side to see the layers of splats is a very visceral experience.
> 
> As per my first post in this thread, I try to add art to every vacation.


I would love to. I'm not sure how to figure out where and when to see them though. I'm also not much for traveling since I have a phobia of planes. I am near Chicago though, so that's probably my best bet. The Art Institute of Chicago lists some Rothko paintings but they aren't on display.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> I would love to. I'm not sure how to figure out where and when to see them though. I'm also not much for traveling since I have a phobia of planes. I am near Chicago though, so that's probably my best bet. The Art Institute of Chicago lists some Rothko paintings but they aren't on display.


The Art Institute of Chicago is where Cameron feels how lost he is. It's a pivotal scene in the movie.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

There have been numerous threads on visual art here in the community forum over the years, I recommend doing some searching. Some of them were quite good and successful. I particularly and fondly remember the postings of member 'Stlukesguildohio', revealing a through and personal experience and a cock-sure attitude.


----------

